# Should Marijuana be Legalized?



## moonford (Mar 27, 2017)

Should marijuana be legalized? Yes, no? Why?

Please refrain from posting dumb posts like "in b4 lock", " I smell an argument " and so on. There will be no arguments unless people start to be childish and disrespectful, so please don't.

The third option was meant to be " I don't mind either way"


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

I believe so. it does more good than harm...At least, after a certain age. I think that it should have a type of ruling like Alcohol(which is a lot worse than Marijuana) where you'd have to be a certain age(I believe that it's 26 when Marijuana is safer, due to full development of the brain), but I don't see a problem with it. It has lots of medicinal and practical uses, if it was taxed it'd help the economy, etc. It's not like other drugs that just do harm. So yeah, there's no reason why it shouldn't be legal, I'm all for it. Of course, there's going to be kids using it when they shouldn't. Just like Alcohol or Cigarettes or other kinds of drugs, but I think that overall the benefits outweigh the doubts. I mean, it's helped veterans with their PTSD, it helps people in pain, it's just not a bad thing.


----------



## wynn (Mar 27, 2017)

If tobacco and alcohol are completely legal, I don't see why marijuana shouldn't be legalized. It does no harm.


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 27, 2017)

I say yes because it has a ton of medical uses, and I personally, don't see why it's illegal in the first place?? tobacco and alcohol have WAY worse side effects and long term effects but those are completely legal! 
also, if it is legalised in all 50 states, each state will have a lot more income that can be used for other things, like education, fixing roads, etc! I mean, just look at colorado! they've made millions of dollars just in marijuana tax!
also, I believe that it would be a lot safer for people who DO use marijuana. if you buy from a dispensary there is a much less likely chance of it being laced with anything, as well as it just being a quality product tbh. 
so yeah, I definitely think it should be legalised.


----------



## seliph (Mar 27, 2017)

Yeah then potheads will shut up about it.


Nah in all seriousness it should. So many people have been unfairly imprisoned for it, and some have gotten worse sentences than killers and rapists. It's disgusting.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 27, 2017)

I've never really developed a concrete opinion on this actually.. I think that if alcohol is a legal drug, that marijuana should be legal too. If it is legalised, it should be regulated by the government and have laws placed that would protect the person smoking and others, such as no smoking up in public places, age restrictions, etc. But to be honest, I don't really have a dog in this fight, and I'm completely okay having it both ways. I don't exactly know enough details to make an informed decision, and since I'm close to neutral on the subject, I don't really care to take a stance. But I personally don't see anything wrong with legalising it because it's pretty much on par with alcohol, except people have done stupider and more dangerous things while drunk than while high on marijuana. Anyway, my opinion here is quite open-ended and if someone had a good argument for either case, I'd gladly listen.

- - - Post Merge - - -

PS: Isn't it already legal for medicinal purposes as long as there is a prescription? It's only illegal for recreational use right? Not sure about marijuana laws to be honest.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

My immediate response would be no, as I have personally seen through my relatives how it can harm someone. But I am open to listening to other people's views.


----------



## hamster (Mar 27, 2017)

i don't see how tobacco and alcohol is legal when marijuana isn't. i'd say it should be legal, it has consequences but everything has consequences. i think people are unfairly charged for it and it shouldn't be something that's focused on.


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> My immediate response would be no, as I have personally seen through my relatives how it can harm someone. But I am open to listening to other people's views.



can you go into any further detail? i'm interested in hearing what makes you say no o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Arize said:


> PS: Isn't it already legal for medicinal purposes as long as there is a prescription? It's only illegal for recreational use right? Not sure about marijuana laws to be honest.



i believe it is legal in some states in the US, but in many it is not. i'm not sure about anywhere else in the world tho


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

idcjazmin said:


> can you go into any further detail? i'm interested in hearing what makes you say no o:



I have a certain family member that developed schizophrenia and its believed that it was because marijuana. I've always leaned towards the possibility that weed does cause mental illness, etc. so that would make sense to me. But at the end of the day I am and always will be very anti-drug. Although personal experience has concluded my judgement pretty much, I'm open to hearing why it's believed to be beneficial.


----------



## brownboy102 (Mar 27, 2017)

gyro said:


> Yeah then potheads will shut up about it.
> 
> 
> Nah in all seriousness it should. So many people have been unfairly imprisoned for it, and some have gotten worse sentences than killers and rapists. It's disgusting.



It's being legalized in Canada on Canada day in 2018


----------



## seliph (Mar 27, 2017)

Sparro said:


> It's being legalized in Canada on Canada day in 2018



Is it actually lmao

If so I hope everyone who's been arrested for it gets justice.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I have a certain family member that developed schizophrenia and its believed that it was because marijuana. I've always leaned towards the possibility that weed does cause mental illness, etc. so that would make sense to me. But at the end of the day I am and always will be very anti-drug. Although personal experience has concluded my judgement pretty much, I'm open to hearing why it's believed to be beneficial.



I mean...With limitations there's nothing wrong with it. It has many known medicinal properties, helping people with pain, or vets who have PTSD. Abusing it, much like any other substance has it's negative effects but unlike many, like alcohol or tobacco, it's got many more positives than it does negatives(I'm pretty sure that the only bad thing it's been scientifically proven to cause was some sort of lung condition, very rarely, but don't quote me on that.) So...yes, those are a few reasons, I can totally see why you'd be against it(I'm against hard drugs, even Alcohol and Tobacco I have problems with. I've been dealing with my dad's "girlfriend" who is a major alcoholic, and it's been a nightmare. A lot of people in my family smoke and I'm totally disgusted by it, etc.). And trust me, if it's abused I'm sure that it has negatives.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gyro said:


> Is it actually lmao
> 
> If so I hope everyone who's been arrested for it gets justice.



Yep, it's happening. Taxation is undecided but it's happening.


...Man, Canada's like...Really cool.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I mean...With limitations there's nothing wrong with it. It has many known medicinal properties, helping people with pain, or vets who have PTSD. Abusing it, much like any other substance has it's negative effects but unlike many, like alcohol or tobacco, it's got many more positives than it does negatives(I'm pretty sure that the only bad thing it's been scientifically proven to cause was some sort of lung condition, very rarely, but don't quote me on that.) So...yes, those are a few reasons, I can totally see why you'd be against it(I'm against hard drugs, even Alcohol and Tobacco I have problems with. I've been dealing with my dad's "girlfriend" who is a major alcoholic, and it's been a nightmare. A lot of people in my family smoke and I'm totally disgusted by it, etc.). And trust me, if it's abused I'm sure that it has negatives.



Yeah I should have clarified that, the abuse of any drug is going to be harmful. I'm totally against tobacco it's disgusting and you're gonna get lung cancer bye.


----------



## brownboy102 (Mar 27, 2017)

gyro said:


> Is it actually lmao
> 
> If so I hope everyone who's been arrested for it gets justice.



Yep, and you can click on this sentence to read a CBC article about it.

If CBC isn't your jam you can just search it up on google


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> Yeah I should have clarified that, the abuse of any drug is going to be harmful. I'm totally against tobacco it's disgusting and you're gonna get lung cancer bye.



Yeah, tobacco is the worst...Not sure how I feel about alcohol totally but I do have my issues with it. I don't think it should be banned though, we've seen what Prohibition caused in the 1920's, but I wouldn't put it in my system.


----------



## brownboy102 (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, tobacco is the worst...Not sure how I feel about alcohol totally but I do have my issues with it. I don't think it should be banned though, we've seen what Prohibition caused in the 1920's, but I wouldn't put it in my system.



There definitely needs to be some form of restriction on alcohol. I don't mean to ban it outright, rather to limit the number you can buy. It's horrid to see families torn apart due to alcohol dependencies of a loved one.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, tobacco is the worst...Not sure how I feel about alcohol totally but I do have my issues with it. I don't think it should be banned though, we've seen what Prohibition caused in the 1920's, but I wouldn't put it in my system.



I don't really have a problem with alcohol unless it's abused. Not only because it's hurting the abuser but also the people around them. Something else I've witnessed.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I don't really have a problem with alcohol unless it's abused. Not only because it's hurting the abuser but also the people around them. Something else I've witnessed.



Yeah, that's basically my thought on the matter. I mean, shoot, it's fine if you want to have a little bit, to have a good time or whatever but when you're downing it all day and night that's when it goes wrong. I've seen what alcohol abuse can do to a person. Like I said, my dad's "girlfriend"(Who I don't like anyways) is a major alcoholic. She hides it and then when she drives us around on the occasions that she does, she almost gets us killed. She becomes this even worse person, it takes away your trust of a person even.


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 27, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I have a certain family member that developed schizophrenia and its believed that it was because marijuana. I've always leaned towards the possibility that weed does cause mental illness, etc. so that would make sense to me. But at the end of the day I am and always will be very anti-drug. Although personal experience has concluded my judgement pretty much, I'm open to hearing why it's believed to be beneficial.



i just did some reading up on that, and from what i read, it's not been determined whether or not marijuana causes mental illness, but it can make it worse. it is very unfortunate for your family member, and i definitely wish them the best. 
i think if you have any type of mental illness -- or even family history of mental illness you should be very wary of drugs, even marijuana. 
there have however, been many, many cases where using marijuana has been beneficial to people who suffer from physical illnesses, like cancer, epilepsy, glaucoma, etc.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

idcjazmin said:


> i just did some reading up on that, and from what i read, it's not been determined whether or not marijuana causes mental illness, but it can make it worse. it is very unfortunate for your family member, and i definitely wish them the best.
> i think if you have any type of mental illness -- or even family history of mental illness you should be very wary of drugs, even marijuana.
> there have however, been many, many cases where using marijuana has been beneficial to people who suffer from physical illnesses, like cancer, epilepsy, glaucoma, etc.



Yeah...Luckily we have people researching it every day, so, who knows when but eventually there will be a more comprehensive benefit/risk list. I mean, so far from what I know I believe that the benefits heavily outweigh the risks but I still think knowing  is half the battle  exactly what you're putting in your body is important.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 27, 2017)

I have no dog in this fight. I would not be upset if weed was legalized nationwide in the USA, nor would I be upset if I never live to see the day


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 27, 2017)

I wouldn't have a problem with it.


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 27, 2017)

I actually think all drugs should be legalized. I think it would cut down on people who start using them to be edgy and would also allow people who realize they have a problem to get help. And if someone is using the drug responsibly then who are we to tell then what they do to their bodies? Also I think it would cut down on back alley/black market sales of the stuff which is also a plus.

Just my two cents.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 27, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> *I actually think all drugs should be legalized.* I think it would cut down on people who start using them to be edgy and would also allow people who realize they have a problem to get help. And if someone is using the drug responsibly then who are we to tell then what they do to their bodies? Also I think it would cut down on back alley/black market sales of the stuff which is also a plus.
> 
> Just my two cents.



Sorry, but you cannot use drugs like heroine or cocaine "responsibly"... I would vote against all drugs being legalised


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, that's basically my thought on the matter. I mean, shoot, it's fine if you want to have a little bit, to have a good time or whatever but when you're downing it all day and night that's when it goes wrong. I've seen what alcohol abuse can do to a person. Like I said, my dad's "girlfriend"(Who I don't like anyways) is a major alcoholic. She hides it and then when she drives us around on the occasions that she does, she almost gets us killed. She becomes this even worse person, it takes away your trust of a person even.



my dad is an alcoholic. has been since i was a baby and it progressively got worse and worse, until he quit drinking almost a year ago.
growing up around it was tough for me, and it eventually caused my parents to get divorced. and he would sometimes become really aggressive and violent, which sucked. i think the worst part about it was that he would take (prescribed) medication with it; sometimes really strong stuff, like xanax, and that would just mess him up even more. it was really horrible because you can literally die from that. he's doing much better nowadays, thankfully, but that is part of the reaosn i'm not very fond of alcohol. 

i do, however, think if you're drinking responsibly and you know your limits, it can be perfectly fine. it kinda just messes me up when i see people ruining their lives with alcohol addiction. or any kinda of substance addiction really.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 27, 2017)

Nah fam. I think it should be legal. It's not like it's killed anybody, it's actually _good_ for you. Not that I've ever personally smoked it, but I've heard good things regarding it lowering stress levels and even curing cancer/shrinking tumours in both humans rats (obviously you're not gonna light your pet rat a blunt, but I believe there's cannabis oil or something that I've seen first-hand actually works).


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 27, 2017)

Yeah , but only for medicinal uses

*unless marijuana can be used on those cases , then nvm*


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 27, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> I actually think all drugs should be legalized. I think it would cut down on people who start using them to be edgy and would also allow people who realize they have a problem to get help. And if someone is using the drug responsibly then who are we to tell then what they do to their bodies? Also I think it would cut down on back alley/black market sales of the stuff which is also a plus.
> 
> Just my two cents.



i actually agree with you, to an extent. i believe drugs like heroin and meth and the like should be decriminalised, so that people aren't spending years of their lives in prison for a disease. and that's exactly what addiction is-- it's a disease. i think a lot of people that are addicted to drugs _know_ that they're harming themselves, but they don't know how to help themselves. maybe if we actually tried to HELP these people, instead of sending them to prison where it'll only get worse, these drugs wouldn't be so highly used. 
i do believe that dealers should face consequences for their actions, though. selling extremely harmful drugs to someone is wrong.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 27, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> I actually think all drugs should be legalized. I think it would cut down on people who start using them to be edgy and would also allow people who realize they have a problem to get help. And if someone is using the drug responsibly then who are we to tell then what they do to their bodies? Also I think it would cut down on back alley/black market sales of the stuff which is also a plus.
> 
> Just my two cents.



Yeah I totally agree with you on everything. All drugs should be legalized like in Portugal.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 27, 2017)

only for medicinal use


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 27, 2017)

Arize said:


> Sorry, but you cannot use drugs like heroine or cocaine "responsibly"... I would vote against all drugs being legalised



Yeah you can. A lot of people use cocaine recreationally without necessarily being addicts. It is hard to do due to the addictive nature, but it's possible.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 27, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> *I actually think all drugs should be legalized.* I think it would cut down on people who start using them to be edgy and would also allow people who realize they have a problem to get help. And if someone is using the drug responsibly then who are we to tell then what they do to their bodies? Also I think it would cut down on back alley/black market sales of the stuff which is also a plus.
> 
> Just my two cents.



Not sure if you're genuinely serious or not, but drugs like coke, meth and heroine are never used 'responsibly". If you legalised all drugs, you would see the opposite effect and we would instead be killing ourselves and our children. 

Drug addictions start with saying you'll 'use it responsibly'. Same with alcohol and smoking. I saw a woman who also said she'd use it 'responsibly', she ended up doing drugs hardcore, like really strong meth or something, and she lost all of her limbs because she got really ill.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheMisaMisa said:


> Yeah you can. A lot of people use cocaine recreationally without necessarily being addicts. *It is hard to do due to the addictive nature,* but it's possible.



You contradicted yourself there. Cocaine isn't a drug to be thought of lightly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

dont they show u kids those gross PSAs in america or


----------



## seliph (Mar 27, 2017)

Addicts shouldn't be punished but I really don't think the solution to this is legalizing all drugs. Dealers and sellers need to be cracked down on though.


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 27, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Not sure if you're genuinely serious or not, but drugs like coke, meth and heroine are never used 'responsibly". If you legalised all drugs, you would see the opposite effect and we would instead be killing ourselves and our children.
> 
> Drug addictions start with saying you'll 'use it responsibly'. Same with alcohol and smoking. I saw a woman who also said she'd use it 'responsibly', she ended up doing drugs hardcore, like really strong meth or something, and she lost all of her limbs because she got really ill.
> 
> ...



You just said if we legalized all of them then we'd be killing our selves and our children. That didn't happen in Portugal.


----------



## kayleee (Mar 27, 2017)

Weed is already legal where I live lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

And to whoever says you can use hard drugs "responsibly" sorry but you're wrong


----------



## Corrie (Mar 27, 2017)

Yes. It is less harmful than alcohol and cigs and yet those are legal.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 27, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> Yeah you can. A lot of people use cocaine recreationally without necessarily being addicts. It is hard to do due to the addictive nature, but it's possible.



Tell that to all the folks who are still suffering addiction and living on the streets because they thought they might try it once, just once, but got addicted instead. Drugs that have highly addictive properties and cause extreme damage to the brain and body should remain illegal. But someone who wants help recovering should be given the resources necessary to do so without being condemned. 

It's like saying, it's possible to speed down neighbourhood streets at high speed without killing any children/people, so it should be legal. When the risks are that high, just because it's possible to emerge unscathed does not mean it should be normalised.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 27, 2017)

TheMisaMisa said:


> You just said if we legalized all of them then we'd be killing our selves and our children. That didn't happen in Portugal.



The drugs were and are still illegal, the possession of small amounts was treated as a public health issue. Drug smugglers are still arrested, you're claiming that it should be legal to mass produce, sell and own lethal drugs without consequence.

There's been multiple cases where the excessive use of cocaine has caused the cartilage, the flesh around the nose and the bottom of the nose (the roof of the mouth) to decay. Is that something you want to legalise?


At least with weed, it's not hurting anyone.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 27, 2017)

I personally don't care what people do with their bodies. I think that they should not be sent to jail for having illegal drugs. Its a waste of space and time when police could focus on actual crimes.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 27, 2017)

Corrie said:


> Yes. It is less harmful than alcohol and cigs and yet those are legal.



I've seen the effects of smoking tobacco in all of my family members and I would honestly call for it to be banned. It can cause as much damage as taking something as harmful as meth or heroine.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 27, 2017)

forestyne said:


> The drugs were and are still illegal, the possession of small amounts was treated as a public health issue. Drug smugglers are still arrested, you're claiming that it should be legal to mass produce, sell and own lethal drugs without consequence.
> 
> There's been multiple cases where the excessive use of cocaine has caused the cartilage, the flesh around the nose and the bottom of the nose (the roof of the mouth) to decay. Is that something you want to legalise?
> 
> ...



So they should make junk food, fast food and boxed dinners illegal too cause they cause various health diseases that could kill people too?


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

Arize said:


> Tell that to all the folks who are still suffering addiction and living on the streets because they thought they might try it once, just once, but got addicted instead. Drugs that have highly addictive properties and cause extreme damage to the brain and body should remain illegal. But someone who wants help recovering should be given the resources necessary to do so without being condemned.



Yeah, I have to agree with you there...I do think that everyone should have a chance to redeem themselves from mistakes they've made. I mean...Sometimes it's irreversible, what are you going to be able to do with that, but...If there's a way someone can redeem themselves then they should be able to. 

Now, on another subject...I think no matter if something is legalized/illegal there's going to be abused, no doubt about it. I think that the priority in that case would be trying to lower that addiction. I don't think legalization would necessarily be that solution though, at least at this point in time. Offering help would, though, and of course not everyone would accept that help, but I think it's a start.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm fine with people doing whatever they want. I don't think people should be punished just bc they're addicted or anything like get them treatment lol.. but literally do what u want as long as ur not hurting anyone. snort a line before picking up a prescription for rash ointment at walgreens? living for it.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 27, 2017)

Corrie said:


> So they should make junk food, fast food and boxed dinners illegal too cause they cause various health diseases that could kill people too?



Where the hell did I say anything along the lines of your response lolol


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 27, 2017)

weed is not harmless either. Just because it has medicinal qualities doesn't mean it can't harm the brain. Not necessarily IQ but, there is way more than enough studies out there proving moderate to consistent weed exposure causes some brain damage. Drugs are not a no strings attached kinda thing


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> weed is not harmless either. Just because it has medicinal qualities doesn't mean it can't harm the brain. Not necessarily IQ but, there is way more than enough studies out there proving moderate to consistent weed exposure causes some brain damage. Drugs are not a no strings attached kinda thing



Yeah, there's no denying that everything comes with risks. I mean, like I said earlier research is constantly being done so maybe eventually we'll have a more comprehensive data on what it actually does...But I'm pretty positive that overall the benefits outweigh the risks. At least from my prior knowledge. Of course, I'm not denying that the risks are out there.


----------



## seliph (Mar 27, 2017)

Corrie said:


> So they should make junk food, fast food and boxed dinners illegal too cause they cause various health diseases that could kill people too?



People need to eat. You don't needa shoot up in a bathroom.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 27, 2017)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> weed is not harmless either. Just because it has medicinal qualities doesn't mean it can't harm the brain. Not necessarily IQ but, there is way more than enough studies out there proving moderate to consistent weed exposure causes some brain damage. Drugs are not a no strings attached kinda thing



https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/does-marijuana-harm-the-brain/

"A study found differences in the brains of users and nonusers, but *it did not establish that marijuana use caused the variations or that they had any functional significance.*"


Idk I don't support weed, it smells really bad, but there's nothing that's killing people in it.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, there's no denying that everything comes with risks. I mean, like I said earlier research is constantly being done so maybe eventually we'll have a more comprehensive data on what it actually does...But I'm pretty positive that overall the benefits outweigh the risks. At least from my prior knowledge. Of course, I'm not denying that the risks are out there.



Yeah man. I mean  I drink alcohol even though it's not a safe activity by any means. haha. I guess it's just back to the whole "adults can decide how to treat their  bodies" or something


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 27, 2017)

forestyne said:


> https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/does-marijuana-harm-the-brain/
> 
> "A study found differences in the brains of users and nonusers, but *it did not establish that marijuana use caused the variations or that they had any functional significance.*"
> 
> ...



weed smells SO good to me tbh.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

forestyne said:


> https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/does-marijuana-harm-the-brain/
> 
> "A study found differences in the brains of users and nonusers, but *it did not establish that marijuana use caused the variations or that they had any functional significance.*"
> 
> ...



Yeah, pretty sure the only scientific evidence they found of a harm is an extremely rare lung disease or something...Can't remember off the top of my head.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nuclear Bingo said:


> Yeah man. I mean  I drink alcohol even though it's not a safe activity by any means. haha. I guess it's just back to the whole "adults can decide how to treat their  bodies" or something



Yeah, I mean, there's nothing wrong with having a little fun once in a while. Shoot, I love eating unhealthy foods if they taste alright, but I know that it's not the best thing for me. It really is people's choices in the matter.


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 27, 2017)

gyro said:


> People need to eat. You don't needa shoot up in a bathroom.



i mean, if you're an addict you_ do_. it becomes like a basic need after a certain point. a lot of addicts think if they don't use, they'll die. and some actually do die from withdrawals.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 27, 2017)

goddammit I should've pressed quote

forestyne

that very same article continues to state 

"CANNABIS USE HAS BEEN FOUND TO:



Spoiler



• Cause dependence, at some point in their lives, in about 9 percent of people who try it.
• Impair various aspects of cognitive function, particularly memory. Impairments can remain for several days. One study showed that performance returns to nonusers' levels after 28 days of abstinence, but evidence is mixed about how long the impairments last.
• Potentially reduce the volume of the hippocampus, which is critical for memory—but only after heavy and prolonged use. The evidence linking cognitive impairments to specific brain changes is inconclusive, and the degree to which such changes are reversible is hotly debated. —S.M."



I made sure to say "moderate to consistent exposure" not just recreational


----------



## seliph (Mar 27, 2017)

idcjazmin said:


> i mean, if you're an addict you_ do_. it becomes like a basic need after a certain point. a lot of addicts think if they don't use, they'll die. and some actually do die from withdrawals.



If you're already an addict sure, but not just any ol' dude who's like "Hmm I think I will try the Heroins today".


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

idcjazmin said:


> weed smells SO good to me tbh.



I'm used to it...I've been around it a very long time(I've never smoked it or consumed it though, I realize I'm not old enough to safely do it) and honestly I don't have an opinion on it anymore. Like, whatever, not like I'm throwing up over it. Tobacco's _disgusting_ though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



idcjazmin said:


> i mean, if you're an addict you_ do_. it becomes like a basic need after a certain point. a lot of addicts think if they don't use, they'll die. and some actually do die from withdrawals.



Well, with withdrawals(Hey nice alliteration), with a lot of things it's very dangerous to go cold turkey. To cut an addiction you need to do it slowly but surely.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, pretty sure the only scientific evidence they found of a harm is an extremely rare lung disease or something...Can't remember off the top of my head.



That reminds me of when they banned bonjela (it's a topical cream that you put on mouth ulcers, it tastes really nice) because they found one chemical in it that caused Reye's disease, a really rare disease that only affects two percent of the population or something.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

forestyne said:


> That reminds me of when they banned bonjela (it's a topical cream that you put on mouth ulcers, it tastes really nice) because they found one chemical in it that caused Reye's disease, a really rare disease that only affects two percent of the population or something.



That's a bit much...There should be no reason to ban that, if the statistic you're stating is actually that small. Put a warning that the risk is there but don't outright ban it, jeez.


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I'm used to it...I've been around it a very long time(I've never smoked it though, I realize I'm not old enough to safely do it) and honestly I don't have an opinion on it anymore. Like, whatever, not like I'm throwing up over it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



i started smoking when i was like 14 (i'm 20 now) and i didn't really do it all the time, just occasionally. i actually kind of regret starting so early in life, because your brain doesnt even finish developing until you're in your twenties and using drugs before then can really affect that way it develops. fortunately for me, i never used it too much until more recently (i still only use it maybe once a week tbh) so i didn't really see those effects as much as some of my friends. one of my friends' brain is just.. completely fried and it's awful and i'm sure it was because he started using drugs at an early age. granted, he did use MUCH harder drugs than i did, and still does.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 27, 2017)

idcjazmin said:


> i mean, if you're an addict you_ do_. it becomes like a basic need after a certain point. a lot of addicts think if they don't use, they'll die. and some actually do die from withdrawals.



Yeah, obviously going cold turkey is extremely dangerous (though I never really understood why, but I had a hard time quitting self harming). Highly addictive drugs such as cocaine, heroine, ect aren't easy to just quit. Once you start, it's extremely hard to stop. But in someone who's only done it once, it's not necessary like food and water is *for us to survive.* So comparing junk food to highly addictive and lethal drugs is a bit...


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

idcjazmin said:


> i started smoking when i was like 14 (i'm 20 now) and i didn't really do it all the time, just occasionally. i actually kind of regret starting so early in life, because your brain doesnt even finish developing until you're in your twenties and using drugs before then can really affect that way it develops. fortunately for me, i never used it too much until more recently (i still only use it maybe once a week tbh) so i didn't really see those effects as much as some of my friends. one of my friends' brain is just.. completely fried and it's awful and i'm sure it was because he started using drugs at an early age.



Yeah, I see a lot of these kids in my school who do it, and I really fear for them...They're such nice people sometimes. I mean, shoot...It'd be a shame to see them go because they didn't realize they should wait. I'm glad that you weren't affected too heavily by it. Sorry to hear about your friend though. :/


----------



## forestyne (Mar 27, 2017)

Even legal highs are bad for you.


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 27, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Yeah, obviously going cold turkey is extremely dangerous (though I never really understood why, but I had a hard time quitting self harming). Highly addictive drugs such as cocaine, heroine, ect aren't easy to just quit. Once you start, it's extremely hard to stop. But in someone who's only done it once, it's not necessary like food and water is *for us to survive.* So comparing junk food to highly addictive and lethal drugs is a bit...



yeah, but there's all kinds of addiction. obviosuly some are not as dangerous as hard drugs, but still, when you become addicted to something, it is extremely hard to quit. like for example, self harm. i used to do it ALL the time while i was in high school and it was, quite literally, addicting. it took me so long to finally stop. i haven't done it in probably a year, but i still think about it on probably a daily basis. 
the same thing can be said for junk food, soda, drugs, anything really. 
i know my stepmom is addicted to diet coke and whenever she doesn't have it for too long, she gets extremely stressed out and even starts to shake a bit.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

idcjazmin said:


> yeah, but there's all kinds of addiction. obviosuly some are not as dangerous as hard drugs, but still, when you become addicted to something, it is extremely hard to quit. like for example, self harm. i used to do it ALL the time while i was in high school and it was, quite literally, addicting. it took me so long to finally stop. i haven't done it in probably a year, but i still think about it on probably a daily basis.
> the same thing can be said for junk food, soda, drugs, anything really.
> i know my stepmom is addicted to diet coke and whenever she doesn't have it for too long, she gets extremely stressed out and even starts to shake a bit.



Oh, yeah, stuff like Diet Coke is very addictive. I'm not against having junk food, etc., like, whatever enjoy yourself, just don't overdo it. but Diet Pops are a HUGE no-no for me. I'm completely against that.





Also, I'm pretty damn happy that this discussion is civilized. This is a lot more enjoyable than some of the other discussions on here. Thank you all for that.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 27, 2017)

It takes over 600kg of marijuana to cause a lethal response in the body, i.e a ridiculous amount, which is why there's never been a single documented case of marijuana overdoses.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry I'm just spouting facts outta my ass here, I'm looking up facts to prove that marijuana isn't actually bad for you.


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Also, I'm pretty damn happy that this discussion is civilized. This is a lot more enjoyable than some of the other discussions on here. Thank you all for that.



me too! i was kinda expecting a big argument at first, but i'm really glad it hasn't turned into that!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

forestyne said:


> It takes over 600kg of marijuana to cause a lethal response in the body, i.e a ridiculous amount, which is why there's never been a single documented case of marijuana overdoses.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Sorry I'm just spouting facts outta my ass here, I'm looking up facts to prove that marijuana isn't actually bad for you.



Nah, it's cool. They add to the discussion, maybe even clear up any misconceptions, etc. 
I mean shoot, the thought of someone OD'ing on 600KG of Marijuana all at once is sort of a funny scenario.



I'm sorry my sense of humor is quite dark.

- - - Post Merge - - -



idcjazmin said:


> me too! i was kinda expecting a big argument at first, but i'm really glad it hasn't turned into that!



Yeah, after the political correctness debacle, I was pleasantly surprised to see this as a civilized, friendly discussion.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 27, 2017)

idcjazmin said:


> yeah, but there's all kinds of addiction. obviosuly some are not as dangerous as hard drugs, but still, when you become addicted to something, it is extremely hard to quit. like for example, self harm. i used to do it ALL the time while i was in high school and it was, quite literally, addicting. it took me so long to finally stop. i haven't done it in probably a year, but i still think about it on probably a daily basis.
> the same thing can be said for junk food, soda, drugs, anything really.
> i know my stepmom is addicted to diet coke and whenever she doesn't have it for too long, she gets extremely stressed out and even starts to shake a bit.



Yeah, I had a really rough time quitting self harm. I was constantly being told "just throw away your razors and stop" but it was so much more than that to me. I would consistently relapse, each time doing more and more damage to my body to the point where I caused nerve damage and I'm now anaemic. That could've easily killed me and I'm glad it didn't. I still think about it everyday. 

Once you get to the same point of addiction in Grade A drugs, it's extremely dangerous and a lot of the time lethal.


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Nah, it's cool. They add to the discussion, maybe even clear up any misconceptions, etc.
> I mean shoot, the thought of someone OD'ing on 600KG of Marijuana all at once is sort of a funny scenario.
> 
> 
> ...



600kg = 1322.77lbs 
depending on where you're located, a pound of weed costs between $1000-$3000, depending on strain, whether it's hydroponic or not, and all that jazz. so that'd come out to between $1,000,000-$3,000,000
if you're buying that much weed, you must be one RICH mother****er.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Yeah, I had a really rough time quitting self harm. I was constantly being told "just throw away your razors and stop" but it was so much more than that to me. I would consistently relapse, each time doing more and more damage to my body to the point where I caused nerve damage and I'm now anaemic. That could've easily killed me and I'm glad it didn't. I still think about it everyday.
> 
> Once you get to the same point of addiction in Grade A drugs, it's extremely dangerous and a lot of the time lethal.



Shoot...Self-Harm, eh? I've never done it myself so I wouldn't be able to relate to anyone on it but it must be a really rough thing to go through. I'm sorry to hear that happened, but I'm glad to hear you survived through it.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Nah, it's cool. They add to the discussion, maybe even clear up any misconceptions, etc.
> I mean shoot, the thought of someone OD'ing on 600KG of Marijuana all at once is sort of a funny scenario.




600kg is actually nearly a whole warehouse full. Unless you've set fire to said warehouse, it would be ridiculously difficult for one person, on their own, in a stereotypical dingy room, to overdose on that amount.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

idcjazmin said:


> 600kg = 1322.77lbs
> depending on where you're located, a pound of weed costs between $1000-$3000, depending on strain, whether it's hydroponic or not, and all that jazz. so that'd come out to between $1,000,000-$3,000,000
> if you're buying that much weed, you must be one RICH mother****er.



This scenario just gets better and better the more we look into it...

- - - Post Merge - - -



idcjazmin said:


> 600kg = 1322.77lbs
> depending on where you're located, a pound of weed costs between $1000-$3000, depending on strain, whether it's hydroponic or not, and all that jazz. so that'd come out to between $1,000,000-$3,000,000
> if you're buying that much weed, you must be one RICH mother****er.



This scenario just gets better and better the more we look into it...

- - - Post Merge - - -



forestyne said:


> 600kg is actually nearly a whole warehouse full. Unless you've set fire to said warehouse, it would be ridiculously difficult for one person, on their own, in a stereotypical dingy room, to overdose on that amount.



Oh, yeah, I know, that's what makes it really damn funny to think about.


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 27, 2017)

forestyne said:


> 600kg is actually nearly a whole warehouse full. Unless you've set fire to said warehouse, it would be ridiculously difficult for one person, on their own, in a stereotypical dingy room, to overdose on that amount.



oh my god, hahahaha. this just gets better and better


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 27, 2017)

I voted "yes". Medicinal marijuana usage is - finally! - legal in Australia and even our government is supportive of this (despite being generally incompetent, a fact even the conservatives here agree on) : http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2017-...on-of-medicinal-marijuana/8291884?pfmredir=sm

Access is still a concern and supply is not yet even nearly up to demand (due to the restrictions being placed on suppliers to ensure a quality product). But we're getting there!

Regarding recreational use : I support decriminalisation 100%. Of all the substances in our world that damage the human body + mind, marijuana is simply not high enough on the list to warrent the degree of law enforcement time and effort devoted to policing it. The amount of caffeine and other major ingredients in energy drinks ingested daily, not to mention refined white sugar (in the quantities ingested in the average western diet) are of significantly higher concern to me than marijuana usage is. I don't want them policed by the police, either. That's a medical issue (in terms of damage done that incurs increasingly larger healthcare costs) and is for governments to address via appropriate policies.

The so-called "War on Drugs" has been a spectacular failure from start to finish. By any reasonable measure, it's time to acknowledge that that approach has simply not worked and is incredibly unlikely to suddenly start doing so now.

We - as a global community - need to look at the facts, history, and current untenable situation and work on fixing the problem at it's source. Prosecuting recreational marijuana users is so far from helpful to society that it's genuinely obscene in my opinion.

http://www.smh.com.au/comment/the-w...hy-are-we-still-fighting-20151008-gk45r5.html

https://web.stanford.edu/class/e297c/poverty_prejudice/paradox/htele.html


----------



## forestyne (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Shoot...Self-Harm, eh? I've never done it myself so I wouldn't be able to relate to anyone on it but it must be a really rough thing to go through. I'm sorry to hear that happened, but I'm glad to hear you survived through it.



Well, I pray that you don't. I've paid the price for getting in over my head. It's something I wouldn't wish on anybody. It's quite scary how easy it is to nick something in your arm and be dead in less than ten seconds. Thank you though. 


This is getting deep, man. I'm getting woozy from thinking about blood so I'm gonna go paint. I'm pretty stoked that there wasn't a huge argument here and the conversation was nice and civil.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

amanda1983 said:


> I voted "yes". Medicinal marijuana usage is - finally! - legal in Australia and even our government is supportive of this (despite being generally incompetent, a fact even the conservatives here agree on) : -medicinal-marijuana/8291884?pfmredir=sm
> 
> Access is still a concern and supply is not yet even nearly up to demand (due to the restrictions being placed on suppliers to ensure a quality product). But we're getting there!
> 
> ...



My thoughts exactly. I've said it before and I'll say it again, there's so many more benefits than there are risks(such a small amount of risks it's ridiculous, unless you're young, which then I don't think anyone under like, 26 should do it.)...The fact that the US classed it as dangerous as something like Heroin baffles me beyond all belief.


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 27, 2017)

idcjazmin said:


> can you go into any further detail? i'm interested in hearing what makes you say no o:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Medical usage has been legal in Victoria, Australia for almost a year now, and recently became legal for the entire country.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Well, I pray that you don't. I've paid the price for getting in over my head. It's something I wouldn't wish on anybody. It's quite scary how easy it is to nick something in your arm and be dead in less than ten seconds. Thank you though.
> 
> 
> This is getting deep, man. I'm getting woozy from thinking about blood so I'm gonna go paint. I'm pretty stoked that there wasn't a huge argument here and the conversation was nice and civil.



Yeah, I don't plan on doing it...I never believed that self harm or suicide was _ever_ an answer, and to be honest gouging my arm open just doesn't sound like something that would ever help me. Obviously I can't vouch for other people who do it, I don't know or understand their reasoning, and I do hope that one day they can move on, and survive through it. (did that sound insensitive? I hope not...)

And yeah, seeing a civil discussion was such a sight for sore eyes. Makes me glad that people can still talk to others.


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> My thoughts exactly. I've said it before and I'll say it again, there's so many more benefits than there are risks(such a small amount of risks it's ridiculous, unless you're young, which then I don't think anyone under like, 26 should do it.)...The fact that the US classed it as dangerous as something like Heroin baffles me beyond all belief.



"*Schedule I*
Schedule I drugs, substances, or chemicals are defined as drugs with no currently accepted medical use and a high potential for abuse. Some examples of Schedule I drugs are:
heroin, lysergic acid diethylamide (LSD), marijuana (cannabis), 3,4-methylenedioxymethamphetamine (ecstasy), methaqualone, and peyote"

"*Schedule IV*
Schedule IV drugs, substances, or chemicals are defined as drugs with a low potential for abuse and low risk of dependence. Some examples of Schedule IV drugs are:
Xanax, Soma, Darvon, Darvocet, Valium, Ativan, Talwin, Ambien, Tramadol"

https://www.dea.gov/druginfo/ds.shtml


this just absolutely baffles me. they label xanax as having a "low potential for abuse and low risk of dependence", and yet i know firsthand how easy it is to get addicted to xanax! and valium is just as bad. yet somehow, marijuana is labelled as "a drug with no accepted medical use". what about the people that have *mulitiple* seizures on a daily basis, being treated with cannabis?? there literally is evidence that cannabis helps significantly reduce the amount of seizures these individuals have. actual proof. and yet it's considered a schedule one drug??


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

idcjazmin said:


> "*Schedule I*
> Schedule I drugs, substances, or chemicals are defined as drugs with no currently accepted medical use and a high potential for abuse. Some examples of Schedule I drugs are:
> heroin, lysergic acid diethylamide (LSD), marijuana (cannabis), 3,4-methylenedioxymethamphetamine (ecstasy), methaqualone, and peyote"
> 
> ...



It's absolutely ridiculous. I'll never understand where that came from, there's no reason why it should be Schedule I.  Whoever decided that must have been on something...



See it's funny because irony


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, I don't plan on doing it...I never believed that self harm or suicide was _ever_ an answer, and to be honest gouging my arm open just doesn't sound like something that would ever help me. Obviously I can't vouch for other people who do it, I don't know or understand their reasoning, and I do hope that one day they can move on, and survive through it. (did that sound insensitive? I hope not...)
> 
> And yeah, seeing a civil discussion was such a sight for sore eyes. Makes me glad that people can still talk to others.



that didn't sound insensitive at all! being someone who has struggled with self harm, i do understand how it can help some people. for me, it was like a feeling of control. at the time when i struggled with it the most, i really felt like i didn't have much control over anything in my life, and that was a way for me to cope with that. i could control the way i made myself bleed. i think it was also a form of punishment for myself. i honestly believed that i didn't deserve to be happy or feel good in any way, so i would hurt myself. also, there are many different ways to self harm, other than cutting. i also used to burn myself, and so did my boyfriend at one point. i know people who would hit themselves until their eyes were black. 
on the other hand though, i do completely understand why someone else wouldn't find it appealing. it seems horrible from an outside perspective, and it is, but i think you need to understand their reasoning before making assumptions and attacking them. (not you specifically, but universal "you")


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 27, 2017)

idcjazmin said:


> that didn't sound insensitive at all! being someone who has struggled with self harm, i do understand how it can help some people. for me, it was like a feeling of control. at the time when i struggled with it the most, i really felt like i didn't have much control over anything in my life, and that was a way for me to cope with that. i could control the way i made myself bleed. i think it was also a form of punishment for myself. i honestly believed that i didn't deserve to be happy or feel good in any way, so i would hurt myself. also, there are many different ways to self harm, other than cutting. i also used to burn myself, and so did my boyfriend at one point. i know people who would hit themselves until their eyes were black.
> on the other hand though, i do completely understand why someone else wouldn't find it appealing. it seems horrible from an outside perspective, and it is, but i think you need to understand their reasoning before making assumptions and attacking them. (not you specifically, but universal "you")



Yeah, I always try to see the other person's side on it. I've seen people say a lot that it feels like a release from the bigger picture, etc. I mean, shoot, from my perspective I still don't find it helpful but people have their reasons. Like I said I just do hope they don't do something irreversible and end up getting out of it. Shoot, I mean, we all do stuff to cope...I always make fun of myself, because in honesty I hate a lot about myself. People just have different coping methods but I still do hope that people who do harm themselves end up getting through it. I'd hate to see someone lost from it.


----------



## tumut (Mar 27, 2017)

Yes then I can smonk in peace


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 27, 2017)

I think it should be legal yes. It does have medicinal qualities and like a lot of people have already said it's much less dangerous than drinking or smoking cigarettes. In my state getting caught with a .5 to 1.5 ounce can get you up to 45 days in jail and in my opinion that seat in jail could be used for someone who did a worse crime than just possession. People are going to be smoking it either way, that's just how it is. But legalizing it could give a lot more money to the state that you're in because instead of wasting taxes on holding a person in jail for it they would be profiting off the Marijuana being smoked.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 27, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Yeah, I always try to see the other person's side on it. I've seen people say a lot that it feels like a release from the bigger picture, etc. I mean, shoot, from my perspective I still don't find it helpful but people have their reasons. Like I said I just do hope they don't do something irreversible and end up getting out of it. Shoot, I mean, we all do stuff to cope...I always make fun of myself, because in honesty I hate a lot about myself. People just have different coping methods but I still do hope that people who do harm themselves end up getting through it. I'd hate to see someone lost from it.



I used it to feel anything. I have episodes of emptiness where I feel emotionally drained and empty. It wasn't the solution to my problems and it made things worse. Not to mention I got into this "pro self-harm" community, just a generally dark and dingy place on the internet. The only good thing to come out of those years was someone who I promised I'd get better and move to Sweden to meet them. I started learning Swedish and everything. I lost that person a while ago, but I remember they told me **cheesy anime scene alert** "paint when you're stressed for me" just something cheesy lol anyway, now when I'm stressed I paint and think of them. Now I have coping methods that soothe my 'angst' and it's become a hobby and (almost) a day job  Life gets better. Life is ****, but it gets better.


----------



## Astarte (Mar 27, 2017)

Yes, just grow your own. I believe Marijuana can be gmo like other plants. You have no idea what growers put in it or grow it with. Growing it yourself would make the experience more intimate and you're apart of each and every step.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2017)

make it legal, create a new industry, taxes on it will generate revenue and jobs... thats too progressive for this country though, and all people see is "bad weed, me make illegal."

fun fact: while tobacco and alcohol consumption have been clinically shown to cause bad effects during pregnancy, there isn't enough evidence to prove that marijuana use is correlated to birth defects


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 27, 2017)

It should've been made legal years ago in my honest opinion.  It's more medicinal than bad, people can make industries from it and boost the economy (glob knows there's some person somewhere who could get rich af from it), and studies have shown that it can help cure cancer.  



Astarte said:


> Yes, just grow your own. I believe Marijuana can be gmo like other plants. You have no idea what growers put in it or grow it with. Growing it yourself would make the experience more intimate and you're apart of each and every step.



Almost any plant can be GM'd, so you should be careful about anything you ingest whether its fruit, grains, or mary jane in this case.  But if it does become legal there'll probably be quite a bit GM'd and also a good amount being lowkey sold in organic/health food markets that's not.



Random fact about weed: it's actually a hybridized form of hemp.


----------



## ZagZig321 (Mar 27, 2017)

I feel having it illegal causes more problems than it does solutions..


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 27, 2017)

No, it's pretty much legal where I live & I hate that. You can pay to get a "medical marijuana" card from a wacko doctor & buy it anytime.  It's a ****ing scam because 99% of the people who have it are just stoners, and don't have a medical reason to use it.  

If you're going through chemo, and need it so you can have an appetite to eat, then go for it. It's definitely not harmless or no big deal, I have two friends that are addicted to it & smoke it daily, it's had such a negative effect on their brain & personality - one of them is noticable dumber, I can't even talk to him anymore.


----------



## Bella789 (Mar 28, 2017)

It's not the end of the world tbh, it does have medical benefits, but I'm still not sure, would have to research a bit more on it


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 28, 2017)

I live somewhere it's legal. The sky hasn't fallen, society didn't collapse, and things have been going quite well. Prohibition has failed, regulate and tax it instead.


----------



## Twisterheart (Mar 28, 2017)

I don't think people should be going to prison for having it, but I'm not really for having it legalized because of personal reasons. I know that not everyone who uses is like this, but I've just seen too many people put marijuana before everything else and the effects that has on their life because they care more about being high than anything else. I'm against cigarette and alcohol too, for similar reasons as well as the bad health effects those have.

So basically I don't think it should be criminalized like it is, and people certainly shouldn't go to prison for it like they do, but I'm just not on board with it being legal for personal reasons


----------



## forestyne (Mar 28, 2017)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> I live somewhere it's legal. The sky hasn't fallen, society didn't collapse, and things have been going quite well. Prohibition has failed, regulate and tax it instead.



Wow, it's almost like society can function with marijuana legalised. Shocking


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 28, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Wow, it's almost like society can function with marijuana legalised. Shocking



sounds fake but ok


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 28, 2017)

idcjazmin said:


> sounds fake but ok



Can confirm, the state I live in is a real place. In fact, it's so real people are moving here in droves 'cause it's such a nice place to live. Maybe you can tell them it's not real and they could go somewhere else and stop driving up the rent.


----------



## Weiland (Mar 28, 2017)

I don't really care. It's already legal in some places and it's legal in Australia for medical purposes. However, it doesn't affect me whatsoever. Legalise it all you want, I don't care.


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 28, 2017)

Twisterheart said:


> I don't think people should be going to prison for having it, but I'm not really for having it legalized because of personal reasons. I know that not everyone who uses is like this, but I've just seen too many people put marijuana before everything else and the effects that has on their life because they care more about being high than anything else. I'm against cigarette and alcohol too, for similar reasons as well as the bad health effects those have.
> 
> So basically I don't think it should be criminalized like it is, and people certainly shouldn't go to prison for it like they do, but I'm just not on board with it being legal for personal reasons



I think I get where you're coming from, but I'm a bit confused by your references to not wanting it to be legalised, yet also thinking it shouldn't be criminalised the way it is, nor should people go to jail for it (I assume you mean possession + usage)?

Do you mean marijuana possession and usage should be treated as a misdemeanor rather than a felony? Or that it should be regulated as tobacco and alcohol are (with taxes and proof-of-age purchasing requirements)? Whereby it is decriminalisation yet still controlled 

In my state of Australia, Victoria, the maximum penalty for possession (in non-trafficking amounts) of marijuana is a fine of up to $750 on the third - or any subsequent - offense : http://www.lawstuff.org.au/vic_law/topics/drugs

As it stands, it is currently a criminal offense here but the penalties are on-par with those applicable in states where possession has been decriminalised (civil fine rather than criminal sentencing). We are working towards having marijuana decriminalised, slowly but surely.

Most recent reliable state-by-state comparision I could find via google (updated in 2015) : http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/2012/04/03/factbox-cannabis-laws-australia

It seems things are quite similar in this regard to the situation in the US where there is significant variation state-by-state : http://www.drugtreatment.com/expose/marijuana-felony-amounts-by-state/


----------



## piichinu (Mar 28, 2017)

no i dont think it should be legal 

so like... anybody know about that cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome or...

anyway, in terms of making it legal medicinally, why are non-medical field people even allowed to vote on that 

then sometimes i wonder why people try to justify it by saying "well tobacco and alcohol are more harmful and are legal" because like ... do you guys not know that like,,, those two things are a huge part of the economy and like ... straight up banning them isn't gonna work too well since they're already a huge part of many people's lives  It's not that simple


----------



## Gnome (Mar 28, 2017)

yes bc taxes


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 28, 2017)

badgrl2 said:


> no i dont think it should be legal
> 
> so like... anybody know about that cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome or...
> 
> ...



Yep I know about Cannabinoid Hyperemesis Syndrome. For anyone who doesn't, here's a (detailed) link : 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3576702/?report=classic

In Australia, non-medical people (aka the government) routinely make decisions on this and other issues on our behalf. They don't always (or even often) get things right, but that's our process nonetheless. They set policy on nuclear weapons, asylum seekers (where they notably fail again and again), environmental regulations, and any number of other issues they are not personally expert in. That's generally how democratic governments work, really.



In this particular case, the federal government listened to the experts themselves and it was *only* because of the push from our medical experts that medicinal cannabis use was legalised federally. Our Australian Medical Association (equivalent to the US AMA) published this in 2014 :

https://ama.com.au/ausmed/put-medicinal-cannabis-test-ama

From the article :

He said the introduction and use of cannabis for medicinal purposes was akin to the regulation and use of morphine.

A/Professor Owler said that, while morphine was used in medical application every day, it remained a controlled substance.

?We wouldn't dream of being without it. But we, of course, don't let it out on the street,? he said. ?We don't have people using it in an unregulated fashion, and I think we have to take some of the emotion out of this debate and look at marijuana or cannabis in exactly the same way.?

I won't copy+paste the rest but the reasons for legalising cannabis use in particular circumstances is clearly outlined - and that's just based on information to hand at that time.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Mar 28, 2017)

gyro said:


> So many people have been unfairly imprisoned for it



"Unfairly imprisoned" if it's illegal and they still do it, how is that unfair ?? It's their own fault


----------



## Twisterheart (Mar 28, 2017)

amanda1983 said:


> I think I get where you're coming from, but I'm a bit confused by your references to not wanting it to be legalised, yet also thinking it shouldn't be criminalised the way it is, nor should people go to jail for it (I assume you mean possession + usage)?
> 
> Do you mean marijuana possession and usage should be treated as a misdemeanor rather than a felony? Or that it should be regulated as tobacco and alcohol are (with taxes and proof-of-age purchasing requirements)? Whereby it is decriminalisation yet still controlled
> 
> ...



Yes, a misdemeanor


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 28, 2017)

i dont Care
dont think it will be made legal in sweden. it's just not rly???? something thats up for debate and also it's a drug and it's seen as worse than alcohol. if youre caught drinking not much will happen but if youre caught smoking weed then u r Fricked, my dude. tho i think in denmark they have let people use marijuana for medical stuff and i think that could be allowed here too. 

i think the argument that it's not more dangerous than alcohol is kinda Bad bc, like, yeah ok it might not make u hardcore addicted for the rest of ur life while also destroying yor body But high/drunk ppl can be a danger to people aroond them so it's not like it's only about the people who drink or smoke.
also while it would lead to fewer crimes it's not like violence around drug smuggling would just die immeditely. i guess if people never bought from their dealers and only went to the local supermarket the dealers would go out of business lmao But like . idk it's not like it will completely remove drug violence because there are always other drugs that can be sold and stuff

but i dont rly care tbh. it's not something i feel very strongly about at all. i just think ppl who only talk sbout weed and legalizing it are annoying af 

also i dont think that prison is the best way to treat or handle people who take drugs in general but that's kind of unrelated so ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## piichinu (Mar 28, 2017)

amanda1983 said:


> Yep I know about Cannabinoid Hyperemesis Syndrome. For anyone who doesn't, here's a (detailed) link :
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3576702/?report=classic
> 
> ...



haha im not entirely sure what the paragraph of quotes is supposed to be telling me but i don't really care. i know that's how democratic governments generally work, but i still don't think unqualified citizens should have a say in what medicine works or not and then vote on it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ps im american i have no interest or knowledge of what's going on australia so I'm referring to my own country only

- - - Post Merge - - -



Idfldnsndt said:


> "Unfairly imprisoned" if it's illegal and they still do it, how is that unfair ?? It's their own fault



he means in the way that they get heavy sentences in comparison to much worse things
also that drug addiction shouldn't be treated by throwing people in jail


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 28, 2017)

badgrl2 said:


> haha im not entirely sure what the paragraph of quotes is supposed to be telling me but i don't really care. i know that's how democratic governments generally work, but* i still don't think unqualified citizens should have a say in what medicine works or not and then vote on it.*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I agree completely that no government should actually be making medical decisions. Dunno how that could possibly happen in practice but it's the ideal. What happened in my country and I'm sorry I was not clear in my meaning (whether you care or not lol) : my government decided to essentially green-light the decision made by the medical community. This was something doctors here have been telling us we need to allow for years, it just took until last year for the government to actually listen.

I don't know the situation in the US as well as I do my own country, but from what I've seen there's an increasing push from the medical community for further research and legalising cannabis usage across the country for medical purposes at least. I've read that your AMA is keen for further trials to take place to establish efficacy.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/amph...nd-more-doctors-want-to-make-marijuana-legal/


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 28, 2017)

i think it should be legalised. most things like this have consequences, but comparing this to alcohol or tobacco i think they have worse consequences.
there was a study about how marijuana damages brain cells, they tested this on monkeys. but what they didn't tell us until later is that they deprived the monkeys of oxygen and basically replaced it with weed, so of course they would suffer severe brain damage. another thing is personal experience with my half-sister who let her friends smoke weed in front of their newborn. again, you shouldn't do this with alcohol and certainly not tobacco anyway.


----------



## Franny (Mar 28, 2017)

i don't care as long as it's not offered to me or smoked around me. i find it totally disgusting.


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 28, 2017)

Spy said:


> i don't care as long as it's not offered to me or smoked around me. i find it totally disgusting.



To be fair if someone offers it to you you could just turn it down. I get this if you mean someone who knows you hate it constantly offering it to you but an acquaintance you just met at a party or something offering it without knowing your opinion is just trying to be friendly. Most pot smokers are willing to share but would rather have more for themselves.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 28, 2017)

Idfldnsndt said:


> "Unfairly imprisoned" if it's illegal and they still do it, how is that unfair ?? It's their own fault



I'm guessing they meant that the years of prison are far too long compared to what it should be. The best examples are how in the US, a person can have more punishment than a murder and that in itself isn't right.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Soda Fox said:


> To be fair if someone offers it to you you could just turn it down. I get this if you mean someone who knows you hate it constantly offering it to you but an acquaintance you just met at a party or something offering it without knowing your opinion is just trying to be friendly. Most pot smokers are willing to share but would rather have more for themselves.



I can confirm that pot smokers are definitely friendly and pretty much always offer you a hit or two. It still blows me away of how generous they are.


----------



## carp (Mar 28, 2017)

i say no cause of how addicted people get to it


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 28, 2017)

carp said:


> i say no cause of how addicted people get to it



Anything is addictive to people who are prone to addictions. Should food be illegal, too? Obesity and food addiction is rampant these days. Should sports be illegal because of how addicted people get to watching or playing?

Weed is addictive to people who get addicted to things. Plenty of people don't get addicted to weed.


----------



## Fleshy (Mar 28, 2017)

Yes, completely. As long as it's taxed and controlled.


----------



## moonford (Mar 28, 2017)

This exploded really quickly. XD


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 28, 2017)

I don't see why not. If alcohol is legal, even with all the problems that causes, then I don't see why the same can't be said for marijuana?


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 28, 2017)

Arize said:


> Sorry, but you cannot use drugs like heroine or cocaine "responsibly"...



Anecdotal tangent here: I've used heroin, didn't like it. I've used cocaine a bunch of times over the years and my life is fairly put together. Of my friends who do it, one is a weekend warrior and does it far more than I'd personally be comfortable with but still manages to maintain a steady job and personal life despite his drug use. Not sure if you have ever used these particular drugs yourself but it doesn't instantly turn you into an crazed addict overnight. I'd definitely agree they have physically addictive properties which makes them more dangerous than say, marijuana, but like with any drug it's not impossible to use them responsibility and still manage a life. Do some people use them excessively/irresponsibility? Yes. As do people with just about every other thing under the sun from food, to video games, to sex. I wouldn't go so far as doing a blanket legalization but I feel regulation, particularly with heroin, would be far safer especially as fentanyl is being passed around as a substitute these days and is literally killing people. There are centers in places like Paris and Copenhagen that allow the use of drugs while under medical supervision with no stigma or strings attached. Harm reduction is ultimately the better solution IMO. Alright I'll stop rambling now.


----------



## kayleee (Mar 28, 2017)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Anecdotal tangent here: I've used heroin, didn't like it. I've used cocaine a bunch of times over the years and my life is fairly put together. Of my friends who do it, one is a weekend warrior and does it far more than I'd personally be comfortable with but still manages to maintain a steady job and personal life despite his drug use. Not sure if you have ever used these particular drugs yourself but it doesn't instantly turn you into an crazed addict overnight. I'd definitely agree they have physically addictive properties which makes them more dangerous than say, marijuana, but like with any drug it's not impossible to use them responsibility and still manage a life. Do some people use them excessively/irresponsibility? Yes. As do people with just about every other thing under the sun from food, to video games, to sex. I wouldn't go so far as doing a blanket legalization but I feel regulation, particularly with heroin, would be far safer especially as fentanyl is being passed around as a substitute these days and is literally killing people. There are centers in places like Paris and Copenhagen that allow the use of drugs while under medical supervision with no stigma or strings attached. Harm reduction is ultimately the better solution IMO. Alright I'll stop rambling now.


"occasionally using" is a far cry from "responsible"


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 28, 2017)

kayleee said:


> "occasionally using" is a far cry from "responsible"



Would you mind explaining your reasoning?


----------



## Bowie (Mar 28, 2017)

I'd be pretty scared if anyone close to me did harmful drugs, but I'm completely fine with weed. I don't do it, but a close friend of mine does. The only thing I worry about is him getting caught, so the quicker it gets legalised the better.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> Anything is addictive to people who are prone to addictions. Should food be illegal, too? Obesity and food addiction is rampant these days. Should sports be illegal because of how addicted people get to watching or playing?
> 
> Weed is addictive to people who get addicted to things. Plenty of people don't get addicted to weed.



Exactly. I know a lot of people who do it who aren't addicted. They use it because it's helpful to them for various reasons. I mean, hell, my younger grandma would still be really messed up thanks to pills if it weren't for marijuana. People can get addicted, but like you said, a lot of people use it aren't.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 28, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> Anything is addictive to people who are prone to addictions. Should food be illegal, too? Obesity and food addiction is rampant these days. Should sports be illegal because of how addicted people get to watching or playing?
> 
> Weed is addictive to people who get addicted to things. Plenty of people don't get addicted to weed.



I've never heard of food or sports addictions. Food can't be illegal because we actually need it to live. I don't see people getting addicted to weed often either. Obviously, getting high is addictive, but there's nothing in weed that will kill you like heroin or cocaine would. Unless you're smoking 600kg of it at once. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nasal inhalers should be illegal 'cause that ****s good lmao


----------



## carp (Mar 28, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> Anything is addictive to people who are prone to addictions. Should food be illegal, too? Obesity and food addiction is rampant these days. Should sports be illegal because of how addicted people get to watching or playing?
> 
> Weed is addictive to people who get addicted to things. Plenty of people don't get addicted to weed.



i just feel like legalising it allows more people to get addicted to it


----------



## forestyne (Mar 28, 2017)

carp said:


> i just feel like legalising it allows more people to get addicted to it



It's not a very addictive substance, though. And even if you were addicted, it's not harmful.


----------



## carp (Mar 28, 2017)

forestyne said:


> It's not a very addictive substance, though. And even if you were addicted, it's not harmful.



this is just from personal experience, but i've had many friends go from weed to harder drugs and ruin their lives from that; i don't want a larger amount of people doing that, is all


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

carp said:


> i just feel like legalising it allows more people to get addicted to it



Not necessarily. Like forestyne said, it really isn't that addictive. A lot more addictions to substances out there are worse, anyways. Marijuana's got more benefits than it does risks.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Mar 28, 2017)

Yes, if alcohol is legal marijuana might as well be. Considering alcohol is worse imho


----------



## carp (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Not necessarily. Like forestyne said, it really isn't that addictive. A lot more addictions to substances out there are worse, anyways. Marijuana's got more benefits than it does risks.



like i said before, it's not really _weed_ that is the problem, it's what _weed can lead to_


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

carp said:


> this is just from personal experience, but i've had many friends go from weed to harder drugs and ruin their lives from that; i don't want a larger amount of people doing that, is all



I mean, I don't think weed can be considered the gateway to that. Besides, Alcohol and cigarettes are a lot worse. I'm not denying that people would do that but I don't think that alone should be the end-all be-all reasoning against it. A lot of people start hard drugs for a lot of reasons not correlated to marijuana. Peer pressure, pain, addictive natures, etc. Hell, painkillers are a lot worse than marijuana, and I'd say that'd be a bigger gateway to going into hard drugs.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 28, 2017)

Paracetamol and over-the-counter antibiotics are also addictive and very harmful for your health, yet we haven't banned those yet.  If we ban all drugs and all addictive substances that cause more harm than marijuana globally, the human race would be dead in about two months.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Mar 28, 2017)

I haven't read all the comments, but I have friends and family that love marijuana. They smoke it all the time. A couple of them have gotten DUI's while driving high. One ran a stop sign and badly injured an 18 year old boy. His legs will never be the same. Some can't  pay their bills, but they have pot to smoke.  A couple of them have horible coughs, and they themselves know it's from smoking pot ( neither smoke cigerettes). So it bothers me to hear so many say it's harmless.

However, I voted to have it legalized. I don't think it's much different than alcohol. It's a drug, and should be used responsibly, and in moderation.

I'm also all for this canibus ( not sure how to spell it) that people are claiming helps with their childrens seizures, relieves pain for cancer patients, etc.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, forgot to add how many relatives I have that can't get jobs because they won't pass a drug test, but refuse to stop smoking it.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

TheGreatBrain said:


> I haven't read all the comments, but I have friends and family that love marijuana. They smoke it all the time. A couple of them have gotten DUI's while driving high. One ran a stop sign and badly injured an 18 year old boy. His legs will never be the same. Some can't  pay their bills, but they have pot to smoke.  A couple of them have horible coughs, and they themselves know it's from smoking pot ( neither smoke cigerettes). So it bothers me to hear so many say it's harmless.
> 
> However, I voted to have it legalized. I don't think it's much different than alcohol. It's a drug, and should be used responsibly, and in moderation.
> 
> I'm also all for this canibus ( not sure how to spell it) that people are claiming helps with their childrens seizures, relieves pain for cancer patients, etc.



Oh, yeah, I'm not denying that it's harmless, I totally agree that it should be used within moderation.(I also think it shouldn't be used in the typical manner until about the age of 26, it can be detrimental to the brain until then). But I do think that it's got a lot of benefits overall, a lot more benefits than risks if used right. At least it's incredibly hard to OD unless you can smoke a warehouse of weed, unlike Alcohol, where Alcohol poisoning is incredibly common, or getting lung cancer from cigarettes. I mean, shoot, marijuana made family who was once completely screwed up over pills into great people, and cut their dependence on that medicine which turned out was never needed in the first place(Of course I'm not saying everyone throw their pills in the lake, that'd just be stupid.)


----------



## forestyne (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> At least it's incredibly hard to OD unless you can smoke a warehouse of weed, unlike Alcohol, where Alcohol poisoning is incredibly common, or getting lung cancer from cigarettes.



I think it takes about 16 shots of alcohol to kill you. And if you smoke first-hand from the age of 16, it may vary depending on how much you smoke but getting lung cancer and extreme health problems by the time you're 60 is highly likely. 


Nothing is harmless, everything in this world is slowly killing us (even the air and oxygen we breathe is slowly setting fire to our lungs), so we're all going to die anyway.


----------



## moonford (Mar 28, 2017)

Personally I'm against all drugs unless they are prescribed by doctors for your health. 

Marijuana makes you have slower reaction times, which can cause an accident specifically car accidents, your appetite is increased, meaning you can gain an eating disorder (who knows) and you may get a headache/ become dizzy. This is only to name a few problems with marijuana, I know a few people who have been prescribed cannabis and it has helped them significantly but like I've stated above you will be prone to side effects so watch your intake. 

Alcohol is the most problematic in my opinion, it's a depressant not an antidepressant and has many harmful side effects which will challenge living a normal life. People can become abusive due to an alcohol addiction so it's not just your problem it affects everybody who you love as well, these people will endlessly try to help you and you are too sick and your addiction is too strong so your family and friends do it for you which results in them becoming sick and depressed. You may hit, insult and manipulate them too because of the drink, you aren't thinking straight and you can't control yourself so when you get angry you will lash out at your kids or partner because the drink controls you and you become unstable resulting in a broken family, home and heart. 

Cigarettes are an other drug which have many health risks and environmental risks too, they relieve temporary stress and help you get incredibly sick, worse than you ever were in the first place. Which is sadly ironic and people realize this when it's too late...when you're laying there coughing all the time with more health problems than you ever had before which creates even more stress, of course this doesn't happen all the time but it happens way too often. 

People going out for a few drinks think to themselves "it will never happen to me, I would never" and the next moment something painful happens which delivers you into a case of unbearable torment and pain, and what's near by? Alcohol...then you start drinking and drinking until you can't anymore.
Drugs are awful and sadly access to them is far too easy.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

forestyne said:


> I think it takes about 16 shots of alcohol to kill you. And if you smoke first-hand from the age of 16, it may vary depending on how much you smoke but getting lung cancer and extreme health problems by the time you're 60 is highly likely.
> 
> 
> Nothing is harmless, everything in this world is slowly killing us (even the air and oxygen we breathe is slowly setting fire to our lungs), so we're all going to die anyway.



Like Testosterone! I like how testosterone can just destroy the liver. 

But yeah, everything kills us, we all have our time to go, so I don't see having fun here and there as long as you aren't killing yourself over it.


----------



## Tensu (Mar 28, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> But yeah, everything kills us, we all have our time to go, so I don't see having fun here and there as long as you aren't killing yourself over it.



You have a point, but it's unfair when someone who is irresponsible with drugs causes someone else to get injured or die in an accident. I think people should be able to do whatever they want as long as they don't harm others or themselves too much.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 28, 2017)

Tensu said:


> You have a point, but it's unfair when someone who is irresponsible with drugs causes someone else to get injured or die in an accident. I think people should be able to do whatever they want as long as they don't harm others or themselves too much.



The only thing I want to remain illegal is driving under the influence. Just because it's legal to own and smoke it doesn't make it excusable to get in your car and potentially kill somebody.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Tensu said:


> You have a point, but it's unfair when someone who is irresponsible with drugs causes someone else to get injured or die in an accident. I think people should be able to do whatever they want as long as they don't harm others or themselves too much.



Yeah, I think that too...Sorry I hadn't made that clear. Yeah, as long as they aren't hurting anyone or themselves, people can do what they feel like doing. Of course, I don't mean hard drugs or stuff like that, that's just killing yourself basically.

- - - Post Merge - - -



forestyne said:


> The only thing I want to remain illegal is driving under the influence. Just because it's legal to own and smoke it doesn't make it excusable to get in your car and potentially kill somebody.



Yeah, that's something that should stay a rule. If people were allowed to drive under influence people would be dying left and right. It isn't excusable. That's why I think it's helpful to have a partner who can get you home safe.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

Tensu said:


> You have a point, but it's unfair when someone who is irresponsible with drugs causes someone else to get injured or die in an accident. I think people should be able to do whatever they want as long as they don't harm others or themselves too much.



wow this is getting intensu


----------



## oath2order (Mar 28, 2017)

carp said:


> this is just from personal experience, but i've had many friends go from weed to harder drugs and ruin their lives from that; i don't want a larger amount of people doing that, is all



this is just from personal experience, but i've had many friends go from weed to not doing harder drugs and not ruin their lives from that; i want a larger amount of people to enjoy themselves


----------



## Corrie (Mar 28, 2017)

oath2order said:


> this is just from personal experience, but i've had many friends go from weed to not doing harder drugs and not ruin their lives from that; i want a larger amount of people to enjoy themselves



Yeah, I've heard that weed can be considered the gateway drug but honestly, all the people that I know who does weed just does weed. Well, one also smokes cigs but that's it. I'm not doubting it happens but I have never actually seen it be the gateway drug it can be known for.


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 28, 2017)

I wanted to add that while I think all substances should be legal, there can and should be lefty of illegal activity surrounding them. Like it should be illegal to be under the influence while driving, around children, in public spaces not zoned for the activity, etc. There's a ton of other laws that could go into it but I think the substances themselves should be legal is all.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 29, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> I wanted to add that while I think all substances should be legal, there can and should be lefty of illegal activity surrounding them. Like it should be illegal to be under the influence while driving, around children, in public spaces not zoned for the activity, etc. There's a ton of other laws that could go into it but I think the substances themselves should be legal is all.



Yes, people under the influence of drugs (maybe not weed, but much stronger drugs) often (not always) pose as a danger to the public. It would be silly to just legalise everything and let people who are high have access to cars and weapons.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 29, 2017)

forestyne said:


> The only thing I want to remain illegal is driving under the influence. Just because it's legal to own and smoke it doesn't make it excusable to get in your car and potentially kill somebody.



Thankfully it's illegal to operate a vehicle while under the influence here, just as it is with alcohol. As it should be too, you should be completely lucid when operating a 2 ton vehicle at high speeds.



Corrie said:


> Yeah, I've heard that weed can be considered the gateway drug but honestly, all the people that I know who does weed just does weed. Well, one also smokes cigs but that's it. I'm not doubting it happens but I have never actually seen it be the gateway drug it can be known for.



I've always thought the gateway argument is absurd. Nobody smokes weed and then says to themselves "I wanna do some meth!"  Though I'm pretty sure milk was my gateway drug into eating cheeseburgers. Mmm, dairy.



forestyne said:


> It would be silly to just legalise everything and let people who are high have access to cars and weapons.



It's also illegal here to have a firearm on your person (whether concealed or not) while drinking. I'm all for restrictions when they are sensible, such as in this case.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 29, 2017)

I voted "I don't mind" because I know of its medical uses and even if it remains illegal, people will still find any way to get it no matter what, but I still know its effects are harmful to the human brain if used in a recreational manner.


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 29, 2017)

Yes but I think it should have the same rules/restrictions as alcohol and tobacco.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Apr 15, 2017)

badgrl2 said:


> no i dont think it should be legal
> 
> so like... anybody know about that cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome or...
> 
> ...



I don't mean to sound rude or disrespectful but I don't really see the point you're trying to make. In my opinion if something like marijuana is going to be voted on and decided if it's going to be legal or not everyone should get a chance to vote in it. It can be used medically, but if it was made legal aside from medical use I'm sure a lot of people would be using it for recreational purposes too. You can use something like an alcohol wipe to clean something but that doesn't mean that's the only use for alcohol - plenty of people use that for recreational purposes. 

Tobacco and alcohol are a big part of a lot of people's lives, but that doesn't exactly prove any point either. Alcohol and tobacco _are_ worse and still legal, but I'm sure marijuana is a big part of some peoples lives too. Legalizing, and therefore taxing, marijuana could create a place in the economy for it like alcohol and tobacco. I don't know if you've noticed, but making weed illegal hasn't stopped people from using it. People are going to smoke it anyway, the government might as well make some kind of profit off it.


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 15, 2017)

I think it should, since it does have some pretty solid medical uses and other benefits, but I voted for I don't mind since I haven't actually tried it, but i'm aware of the benefits it has and if it does more good than harm, I see no reason why not to.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 15, 2017)

Sure, it's less harmless than alcohol and the law against it is only used to imprison people trying to make a living without harming anyone.


----------



## Barbara (Apr 16, 2017)

It already is where I live. I honestly don't care about it but I like the freedom of being able to use it if you want to (even for others, as I'm not too interested in it).


----------



## ams (Apr 17, 2017)

I think it should be legal so that it can be taxed. I fully believe in my country's public health care system, but for it to work things like cigarettes, alcohol and marijuana (and even unhealthy foods!) need to be heavily taxed to make up for their cost to the system.


----------



## pinkbunny (Apr 17, 2017)

I think it should be legal but have 18+ or 21+ restrictions for recreational use. I fully support it for medical uses, in a city near me it has really helped a young boy with schizophrenia and his parents hold events for the legalisation of marijuana in my city every year. It also helps parkinsons disease, depression, anxiety, anorexia, ect. I think it's a better way than using prescription medication. 
It has many less negative effects than prescription drugs, alcohol, tobacco and stuff like that. 

Although, I do live in a very "white trash" kind of drug problem town and its very normal for people to smoke around here despite it being illegal. I do know a few people who smoke weed way too much, all day every day for recreational use, and has led them to live lazy, unmotivated lives wasting all their money smoking it, and their main source of income is selling.


----------



## Dogemon (Apr 17, 2017)

It should absolutely be legal. I know so many people that would benefit from being prescribed cannabis to help with their anxiety disorders and OCD. I'm indifferent when it comes to recreational use, however, to say it should be illegal even when only given by a doctor is just ridiculous, as it is proven to be safer and far less addictive/damaging to the body as things like opioids.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 17, 2017)

I think it should definitely be legal for medicinal purposes. Recreational I'm still on the fence about. It feels wrong to be taking drugs to get high and out of our stressed mind state when people all over the world are just trying to survive. We have it so good compared to others in North America and we could be using the money to help others. Or perhaps we could use the profits from recreational marijuana to fund necessary social programs that we are lacking on.


----------



## littletwinclouds (Apr 17, 2017)

it should be legal for medical purposes (but actually strictly controlled, not just "say some bull to a doctor and get some weed prescribed)

recreationally, however, it is really dangerous. it increases risk of stroke and heart attack, can cause mental illness, and lead to death. so many people don't take its risks seriously because they don't really think of it as a "drug" the same way they do things like heroin or crack

sources: 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...fy-two-men-died-purely-result-using-drug.html
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...DIE-cannabis-poisoning-smoking-joint-bed.html
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/...risk-stroke-heart-attack-independent-tobacco/
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/...er-risk-for-heart-attack-or-stroke-says-study
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/two-denver-deaths-tied-to-recreational-marijuana-use/


----------



## N a t (Apr 17, 2017)

Yas


----------



## Soda Fox (Apr 17, 2017)

littletwinclouds said:


> it should be legal for medical purposes (but actually strictly controlled, not just "say some bull to a doctor and get some weed prescribed)
> 
> recreationally, however, it is really dangerous. it increases risk of stroke and heart attack, can cause mental illness, and lead to death. so many people don't take its risks seriously because they don't really think of it as a "drug" the same way they do things like heroin or crack
> 
> ...



I want to counter this with the fact that alcohol and tobacco have all those same problems and then some, and those are both legal substances. Do you think alcohol and tobacco should be made illegal?


----------



## PeeBraiin (Apr 17, 2017)

I live in california so catch me taking edibles all the time B)


----------

